# Meteor Craters around the World



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Serra da Cangalha Crater




























Serra da Cangalha is a impact crater in the State of Tocantins, near to the border of Maranhão State, in northeastern Brazil.[1]

The crater is between 12 and 13 km in diameter, making it the second-largest known crater in Brazil [2]. Its age is estimated to be about 220 million years (Triassic period)[3]. The name means Pack-Saddle Mountains in Portuguese.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Barringer crater, in Arizona. 1.200 metres of diametre and 170 metres deep.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Gosses Bluff crater



















Gosses Bluff (Gosse's Bluff) is an impact crater in the southern Northern Territory, near the centre of Australia, about 175 km (109 mi) west of Alice Springs.[1][2],[3] It was formed by the impact of an asteroid or comet approximately 142.5 ± 0.8 million years ago,[4] in the earliest Cretaceous Period, very close to the Jurassic - Cretaceous boundary. The original crater rim has been estimated at about 22 km (13.7 Mi) in diameter, but this has been eroded away. The 5 km (3 mi) diameter, 150 m (500 ft) high crater-like feature, now exposed, is interpreted as the eroded relic of the crater's central uplift. The impact origin of this topographic feature was first proposed in the 1960s, the strongest evidence coming from the abundance of shatter cones.[5]


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

I hope someone posts some pictures of *Manicouagan* in Quebec Province, Canada. It is fascinating!


----------



## xnchao01 (Nov 27, 2009)

WHY DO METEOR CRATERS LAST LONGER ON THE MOON'S SURFACE THEN ON EARTH?
--------
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meten.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteor_Cratersugiagiavan


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Manicouagan Crater



















The Manicouagan Crater, located at 51°23′N 68°42′W / 51.383°N 68.7°W / 51.383; -68.7Coordinates: 51°23′N 68°42′W / 51.383°N 68.7°W / 51.383; -68.7 in northern Canada[1], about 300 km (190 mi) north of the city of Baie-Comeau, is one of the oldest known impact craters. It is thought to have been caused by the impact of a 5 km (3 mi) diameter asteroid about 214 million years ago (Triassic period), and may be associated with the end-Carnian extinction event.[2]

The crater is a multiple-ring structure about 100 km (60 mi), with its 70 km (40 mi) diameter inner ring its most prominent feature; it contains a 70 km (40 mi) diameter annular lake, the Manicouagan Reservoir, surrounding an inner plateau.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Upheaval Dome



















Upheaval Dome is an impact structure, the deeply eroded remnants of an impact crater, in Canyonlands National Park near the town Moab (Utah, United States).[1]

It is approximately 5 km in diameter and the crater is estimated to be less than 170 million years old (Jurassic or younger.) The crater is clearly visible on the surface as bright brown and black coloured concentric rings.


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

A215 You say that is the second largest crater in brazil... wich is the first?
In Honolulu there is a big crater and the city of Aden in yemen is inside a crater.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Araguainha crater









Landsat Image

The Araguainha Crater or Araguainha Dome is an impact crater on the border of Mato Grosso and Goiás states, Brazil, between the villages of Araguainha and Ponte Branca.[1] With a diameter of 40 km, it is the largest known impact crater in South America, and possibly the oldest one.

The crater was formed 244.40 ± 3.25 million years ago in the Triassic era, when the region was probably a shallow sea. The date is actually quite close to the Permian/Triassic boundary, one of the largest mass extinction events in Earth's history. The impact punched through Paleozoic sedimentary units belonging to the Paraná Basin formations, and exposed the underlying Ordovician granite basement rocks. It is estimated that the crater was initially 24 km wide and 2.4 km deep, which then widened to 40 km as its walls subsided inwards.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Vredefort crater, the largest verified impact crater on Earth, in South Africa:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vredefort_crater
Diameter around 250 - 300 km

Although there is the possibility of an even larger crater hidden under the ice of Antarctica, the Wilkes Land crater, which is estimated at almost 500km in diameter:










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilkes_Land_crater


----------



## CanadianCentaur (Jun 6, 2003)

Beto Velez said:


> In Honolulu there is a big crater and the city of Aden in yemen is inside a crater.


Those are volcanic craters, not impact craters. Aden is in a crater of an extinct volcano. Honolulu 's diamond Head is an old explosion crater created when the vent opened in shallow water, just off O'ahu. There are a few other volcanic craters on that island as well.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Great thread! :cheers:


buho said:


> Barringer crater, in Arizona. 1.200 metres of diametre and 170 metres deep.


It's very impressive in person. :yes:



xnchao01 said:


> WHY DO METEOR CRATERS LAST LONGER ON THE MOON'S SURFACE THEN ON EARTH?


Erosion doesn't take place on the moon.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

This is Deep Bay, in Northern Saskatchewan. It is 13 km in diameter.










This is Clearwater East and West in Northern Quebec. 26 and 36 km in diameter.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

This is Deep Bay, in Northern Saskatchewan. It is 13 km in diameter.










This is Clearwater East and West in Northern Quebec. 26 and 36 km in diameter.











Check out this site for lots more.http://meteoritesjapan.com/nortecraters.aspx


----------



## 3dinge (Nov 18, 2009)

Didn´t know there were so many craters (of this kind) in the earth


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

*Kaali meteorite crater* in Estonia, Saaremaa island. Small but fairly recent - circa 2 670 years old.


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

crater of bosumtwi ghana










crater of chicxulub mexico
age 65 million years
diameter 10 km


----------



## erka (Apr 26, 2003)

Ries Crater, Germany:



















The town of Nördlingen is situated inside the crater.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

They're all pretty amazing. I would like to visit the one in Arizona ( since it's the closest one to me. )


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

Ngorongoro Crater in Tansania, Africa!


----------

